# Need advice on a skimmer



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

I am building a saltwater tank for the first time and have a lead on a CPR Bak Pak 2 Protein Skimmer for relatively cheap and was wondering if it would work for my new tank. I have a 42 gallon tank with a bowed front i picked up off craigs list. I guess my only question so far is will a CPR Bak Pak 2 Protein Skimmer be enough for this sized tank? I will plan on having 42+ lbs of live rock.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, this skimmer is rated for a tank upto 60 gallons, so you are cutting it a little close, I guess it would also depend on what you plan on adding to the tank as live stock, but if it were me, I would go bigger just to be safe.
I am sure someone else on the forum can also comment.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

what about the Seaclone 100 Skimmer with Pump? says up to 100gals but is it a decent skimmer?


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I have one on my 20 gallon, works allright, but constantly have to keep adjusting it to keep the skim coming, I would think on a 42 gallon it would be allright, but not 100% sure.....I am upgrading to a 65G and have ordered the remora pro, as I don't think the seaclone 100 can handle the 65G, but with a 42G I think it would be ok, only thing I would recommend is you have to clean the sponge over the intake just about everyday.
I am sure someone else will take a look at this post and give their opinion/recommendation


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Great advice TerryAnn.

The difficult with a 40 gallon tank is that you are just starting to get big enough that you want a good quality skimmer. The BakPak is probably capable, but is pushing the limits of what this skimmer will do. A lot of this depends on the livestock you intend to keep. You would not want to use a BakPak on a 40 gallon reef setup, but would probably be fine on a FOWLR systems that is gently stocked. The SeaClone will provide a bit better results but requires more frequent adjustments.

My honest opinion is that you should make the skimmer the most expensive purchase on your list. Invest in a good quality skimmer and the results will show. Do you have a sump system, or does the skimmer have to be a hang on model?


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Great advice TerryAnn.
> 
> The difficult with a 40 gallon tank is that you are just starting to get big enough that you want a good quality skimmer. The BakPak is probably capable, but is pushing the limits of what this skimmer will do. A lot of this depends on the livestock you intend to keep. You would not want to use a BakPak on a 40 gallon reef setup, but would probably be fine on a FOWLR systems that is gently stocked. The SeaClone will provide a bit better results but requires more frequent adjustments.
> 
> My honest opinion is that you should make the skimmer the most expensive purchase on your list. Invest in a good quality skimmer and the results will show. Do you have a sump system, or does the skimmer have to be a hang on model?


Thank you both for responding. I am leaning towards building a FOWLR system, not a reef system. I also need it to be a HOB skimmer, not a sump. What is considered a gently stocked system? I was planning on putting at least 42 lbs live rock. How many corals and/or fish will i be able to add before I am no longer considered gently stocked? Sorry for the newbie questions, i have been bothering the guy at Aquatek too, dont worry haha.

Thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

When I think of a gently stocked system, I am thinking more about the types of fish than the numbers. Assuming you stock the tank properly with smaller sized fish, such as Centropyge angelfish (or smaller sized) species, then the number of fish will not determine your system. Actually, territory and aggression will limit your fish selections, and you will be able to tell from visual observation of your tank when this occurs. I am guessing 4 or 5 fish at most, depending on species.

In this case, with 40+ pounds of rock and a deep sand bed, the BakPak would be fine. I would personally suggest you upgrade to a better skimmer. If you have a budget, I can recommend a skimmer.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting point. I do have a budget, i'd like to keep it around $100-115 or so. I'm a student so i'm kinda buying the equipment piece by piece haha. Could i get a decent HOB skimmer for around that or am i pushing it? 

I also just purchased the AQUACLEAR POWERHEAD 50 off ebay. I got it for 17 bucks new so I went ahead and pulled the trigger and got it. Would that power head suffice or should I get another as well?

Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I figure on water current around 30 X the size of your tank will give you a decent water current, I have however seen on the forum 15 X the size, but I think this is more for FOWLR.
if you are planning on any corals at all, I would definately aim for minimum 30x tank size.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

side note: the bak pak was selling for $65


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

JohnnyD said:


> Interesting point. I do have a budget, i'd like to keep it around $100-115 or so. I'm a student so i'm kinda buying the equipment piece by piece haha. Could i get a decent HOB skimmer for around that or am i pushing it?
> 
> I also just purchased the AQUACLEAR POWERHEAD 50 off ebay. I got it for 17 bucks new so I went ahead and pulled the trigger and got it. Would that power head suffice or should I get another as well?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help guys.


Amazon.com: Super Skimmer with Needle Wheel - Up to 65 Gallon: Home & Garden

That is an insane price for a skimmer that was recommended to me for my 46 bow.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

for the skimmer here is one one Ebay I know pasfur would agree with the budget..you may want to bid on, bidding is at 50$:

CORALIFE SUPER SKIMMER *Needle Wheel* 125 GAL AQUARIUM


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

terryap said:


> I figure on water current around 30 X the size of your tank will give you a decent water current, I have however seen on the forum 15 X the size, but I think this is more for FOWLR.
> if you are planning on any corals at all, I would definately aim for minimum 30x tank size.


Well if anything ive learned that the specs on the websites are misleading. It says the AQUACLEAR POWERHEAD 50 has 270 gph and is good for tanks up to 50 gallons. Haha turns out ill need at least 3 of them to get enough gph!


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I have 20 in my nano and it's plenty. Though more couldn't hurt I suppose and any hard corals would do much better under higher currents up to 50 times and over.

I usually recommend 15 times minimum, because that seems to be about enough to prevent the majority (if not all) of detritus build up with good powerhead placement. I could get away with less flow in my 15, thats for sure.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I am aiming at around 2000 gph total for my 65 gallon, already got the SEIO super flow 1500 gph, and will be buying a smaller one at around 500 gph, checking out deals on ebay


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with willie, for a smaller tank FOWLR I don't think you will have a problem, with a minimum of 15X, but I am planning on some corals, so I'm going BIGGER....


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm definitely going to want to get some corals at some point as well


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

I just realized i put that i was building a FOWLR earlier, but i actually plan on having coral at some point. The Coralife super skimmer 125 gal should still be ok right?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would recommend the Coralife Super Skimmer for your budget. I agree with Terry Ann, you should bid on that skimmer.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

Got a great deal on ebay, was looking for a MJ500, BUT couldn't resist when I bid on a koralia 4, 1200 GPH and got it for 27$$$ they go for around 100 here with tax!!!! and I won the bid!!!


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

ok so I bid on the coralife super skimmer 125gal on ebay posted above up to 107.00 and got outbid in the last few seconds so I just got a simple follow up question. Which is better: the coralife super skimmer 125 gal or the Reef Octopus BH 100 (the one the local shop suggested)?

thanks


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I only have experience with the SuperSkimmer and I liked it.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

JohnnyD said:


> ok so I bid on the coralife super skimmer 125gal on ebay posted above up to 107.00 and got outbid in the last few seconds so I just got a simple follow up question. Which is better: the coralife super skimmer 125 gal or the Reef Octopus BH 100 (the one the local shop suggested)?
> 
> thanks


I was recommended a needle wheel 65 for my 46 bow (posted a link to a very reasonable new one from Amazon). The 125 is on amazon for 123.99 new (and I am sure shipping would be cheaper and faster than a private seller on ebay.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

NC Frank said:


> I was recommended a needle wheel 65 for my 46 bow (posted a link to a very reasonable new one from Amazon). The 125 is on amazon for 123.99 new (and I am sure shipping would be cheaper and faster than a private seller on ebay.


thanks im looking at that one too but im worried ill need a bigger one if i eventually get some corals and such. or do you think that one is big enough? also, what does anyone know about the seaclone 150? it was recommended at petco (i know...haha) but just making sure i get what i need at the best price available. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

So i guess my main question is: For the price, would i get the most out of the super skimmer needle wheel (65 gal) Amazon.com: Super Skimmer with Needle Wheel - Up to 65 Gallon: Home & Garden , the coralife 125 gal, or the seaclone 150? Thanks again for helpin a noob


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

my opinion, since I already have a seaclone, would be to go with the coralife 125, if it is within your budget...if not then maybe the seaclone 150, but get ready to adjust it a few times a week...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If I had to choose, I would buy the Coralife125 as my first selection, with the Reef Octopus BH100 a very close second. The SeaClone would only be a viable option if you were getting an amazing price. Otherwise, it does not compete with these other 2 models for a similar price range.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks everyone who responded, i ended up ordering the coralife 125 last night for 125$, just a little over my original budget but i think it will be worth it!

Thanks again!


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

Be sure to post pics when the tank gets started, can't wait to see them!


----------

